# MUD MUCKERS ANYONE



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

I will be going to MUD-MUCKERS for the first time in February. 28th 29th 30th. Would like to know if any fellow M.I.M.B members would be there? Seems like a big park. Well let me know. Thanks ya'll.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im still on the fence i am wanting to go to gotta see what the plans are but i have never been either and heard it is the shiznit


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

I go there me and my bro and my buddy , I'm possibly goin the end of the month but ill go at the end of February , its a nice big place lots of mud


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

Well i know we are going. Will be at least 6 of us give or take lol.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Planning on it right now...could be 4 or 5 of us.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is anybody going this month ? I need sum ppl to ride with !


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hold on i just looked on the calender and 28 and 29th are on a monday and tuesday and there isnt a 30 in feb so it would be march 1 or do you have the dates wrong seems weird to be in middle of the week


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

Let me correct myself. I got the wrong dates. I am sorry about that. It will be february 18th 19th 20th i think. 3rd weekend of feb lol lets say that.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

better lol yeah i want to try and make it but i got a bachelor party the weekend after and have to take couple days off work for that so now i dont know but i def wanna try and make the one in march or april for sure


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

I hear that. I have not had the king out since doles last year. I turned it on the side and sucked up water. She is in the shop now motor rebuild. O well i know i am going.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i know your just iching to ride then


----------



## SyS3d1t (Jan 27, 2011)

I'ma try to plan on going if the wife spits out this baby by then..


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

isnt that okee mudfest weekend?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Big bear, where at in GA you from. A bunch of us Ga folks are headed down there but we are waiting for a bigger ride down there. Most of us are going to doles. We roll with about 15 ppl or more usually


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

Im in savannah ga greenkitty. We are always looking to ride with more people. There is only about 6 of us going. I posted to get a larger group to go. You say your going to doles for the 18-20 ride?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sure am! we are gonna go to Mud Muckers in March im thinking. Some ppl are going with us that know the place really well so we should have some tour guides.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

Well if anyone wants to go or is planing it would be cool to have a large group to ride with.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

we usually ride there, we have a group of 6 to 10 of us. We rode opening weekend still need a little more rain.


----------



## big wall on 44s (Feb 3, 2011)

i never been looking to go tryin to get a few buddies up and head over there dunno which date


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

well just looked at site for mudmuckers and the dates are feb 11-13th and march18-20th so my plans are shot


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

so where yall gonna end up goin?


----------



## big wall on 44s (Feb 3, 2011)

who all still planning on goin in march? tryin to get a group to go looking to meet and ride with new people


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

will check into march but May is a good chance a few of us from down here will be headed that way!


----------



## big wall on 44s (Feb 3, 2011)

Trying to find someplaces to ride around the house without goin and paying 30and 40 to ride I live in clermont


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

October Event, plan to attend.....


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Theres quite a few of us going, see this thread-
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14415


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Be there this Month,,, get off the fence and go (PM) for contact info be there 22nd


----------

